# Richard Byfield on the error of universal redemption



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 3, 2020)

This extract is from Richard Byfield's commendation of John Owen's _The Death of Death_:

... The author of this book I know not so much as by name; it is of the book itself that I take upon me the boldness to write these few lines. It being delivered unto me to peruse, I did read it with delight and profit:— with delight, in the keenness of argument, clearness and fulness of answers, and candour in language; — with profit, in the vindication of abused Scriptures, the opening of obscure places, and chiefly in disclosing the hid mystery of God and the Father and of Christ, in the glorious and gracious work of redemption. ...

For more, see Richard Byfield on the error of universal redemption.


----------

